# Go-Bag...Need Suggestions



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

I have been wanting to prepare a go-bag but i wanted to make sure i get this right. I Prefer Molle bags but i couldnt decide what kind of bag to get. Ive been told to get a 3 day assault bag but when i search for them i get two or three different kinds. So i would like to know from the community what you suggest.

I usually search for them and come up with one of these.

























Personally i like the first one but i need to know what would be the best solution.

Thanks
iForgeDesigns


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Depends.. a good approach though is figure what all you want to put in it, then find a pack that suits your personal needs. What systems that work for me wont necesarily work for you


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Also consider the area you will have to "go" through. If I were in an urban environment I may wish to avoid a military looking pack. I break my bags down to 3. A get home bag, a bug out bag, and an I'm never coming home bag. Each is different as I'm packing for different things with different weight considerations. My get home bag is an old jansport with a hip belt in earthy tones that any college student or urban bus taker would wear. It has a 3 liter bladder, holds a lot of stuff, and looks well used.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

These days you really can't go wrong with a molle bag. So many more people are using them in their daily lives and even camping supply shops are carrying them. If you are wanting to blend in with Urbanites, then get black or some color to it. Heck you can even get molle with velcro and put patches on it to blend better. 
Over all though I have found I really like the Condor Outdoor bags, and they are coming out with the ATACS-FG pattern if you are wanting a really good pattern that blends well in outdoor,
My Chest Rig, couple holsters, hydration pack, and 3 day pack are all Condor Outdoor and I have really liked them. (I cheat because I am a condor vendor) But I wouldn't carry them if I didn't trust their gear. 5.11, Black Hawk, Osprey, North Face, and a few others also make decent 3 day packs and you really can't go wrong with them. The other nice thing is stuff you need quick access to can always be put into an external pouch and attached via molle.... 

Big thing I suggest to make sure you get with what ever you buy is make sure it has a spot for a hydration bladder, it makes drinking easier and a bladder is more tactically sound if that issue arises.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

As someone pointed a three day bag is made to be used for three days....and they will wear on your after three days...

If this is a get home bag and you can do that in a few days great...

BUT , if this meant to be a Get Out Of Dodge bag and you will be leaving for good....get the very best expedition hiking backpack you can afford from someplace like REI..

Then get a multicam cover when you need camo....

COMPROMISE in equipment will cost you, possible even your life!


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

i completely agree, this is the reason why i wanted to check with the expertise and experienced community members here first. Because i do not want to compromise any factor of my bug out bag. I would rather have something thats going to last years and not use it than have one that will last weeks and need it and it breaks/tears on me.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I have the Condor 3 day assault pack on the left. I use it as my bug out bag with the USMC ILBE rucksack as my INCH bag. The Condor bag is very good quality and comfortable up to about 40 lbs. It is well made, the MOLLE works well with various pouches (couldn't resist buying a few), and I am quite pleased with mine. Take that for what it is worth. I got mine through Amazon. Shipping was fast and free. You can't go wrong...but one word of warning. It is a large pack and easy to overload to the point it will be a chore to carry. 3,000+ cubic inches. There are some good videos I watched on YouTube before I purchased mine. Just type in condor assault pack. Good luck.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

I've also got the Condor 3DA pack, and totally love it- although as a disclaimer, I can't speak for it's toughness, as I've only had it long enough to take it camping a couple of times. But the size and layout (it's got tons of pockets) are perfect for me, plus it's super comfortable.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

If you keep the weight light or trip short then the 3-day packs are OK. Otherwise I think the so-called 3-day assault pack should be called the 3-hr assault pack. 

A good, padded hip belt, frame system and compression straps are necessary for carrying, distributing and controlling weight/center of gravity over distances. There's a mind-boggling number of choices.

You get what you pay for. Research, materials, weight, durability. Buying used can save you money, but if the pack is improperly stored it may not perform or last as expected.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd prefer a good quality version a either the first er second one yall posted. Nice thin bout molly bags be that ya can add extra pouches on fer stuff so ya ain't diggin fer everthin ya need buried in the bag.

I use on similar ta the first one fer a CERT bag an it's held up real well. Fer a bugout bag, I like my Alice pack. Upgraded the straps an hip belt. It'll carry alotta wieght rather comfortabley with the upgrades. Just remember, yall gonna be carryin everthin ya take, so a huge pack gonna kill ya in a day er two. Try ta have what yall need but not what ya don't.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah I like my alice pack, but if I had the money id upgrade to an eberlestock operator...


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm partial to Kifaru products. Have two of their product, the Marauder 2,500ci with waist belt, gun bearer, and cargo shelf options, plus an E&E with piggy back connections for the Marauder.

I think the Marauder would work for you for a three day bag. Expensive, but you might actually be able to pass it down to the next generation. They have several other sizes, larger and small, plus a line of slick side hunting/trekking packs. For me, to camouflage the fact that it is a MOLLE pack I just use a plain jane REI pack cover.

http://store.kifaru.net/marauder-2500ci4096-liters-p47.aspx

Just my opinion.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Kifaru is awesome. I have their Zulu as my Bob. Pricey but you really get what you pay for. I could overstuff that thing excessively into an inch bag or tighten it to an overnight bag. The most versatile pack I've ever owned. I have the extended top packed as a quick grab assault pack. Just a great piece of gear. Picked up used on their forum for $250.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Something like a ULA Catalyst cost a hundred bucks less. weighs 1 1/2 lbs less, carries better and even comes in camoflage. It was designed to be carried for 2,000 miles.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Something like a ULA Catalyst cost a hundred bucks less. weighs 1 1/2 lbs less, carries better and even comes in camoflage. It was designed to be carried for 2,000 miles.


Looked it up. Looks like a nice pack. Certainly a little lighter than the kifaru Zulu. I like the Zulu still because of the versatility. Molle compatiple over the whole pack, extremely adjustable, and tough as nails. I got it used at the same price they sell the new ULA's. Wouldn't mind trying that pack out for a camping trip but for a rough spot I'll trust my pack. I don't skimp on packs, boots, or weapons.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

iForgeDesigns said:


> I have been wanting to prepare a go-bag but i wanted to make sure i get this right. I Prefer Molle bags but i couldnt decide what kind of bag to get. Ive been told to get a 3 day assault bag but when i search for them i get two or three different kinds. So i would like to know from the community what you suggest.
> 
> I usually search for them and come up with one of these.
> 
> ...


I have a bag very similar to the first one in the picture. Obviously without seeing the inside or knowing the manufacturer I can't say for sure it's the same but the exterior looks very close. There are plenty of pockets inside and out to accommodate all the gear you would reasonably need in a BOB or GHB. My bag is made by voodoo and was reasonably priced and is quite comfortable. I can wear it no problem as long as I keep the weight of the bag at a reasonable ratio to my body weight. Good luck


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

Thank You everyone for your feedback and input. It has been most effective in educating me. I have a come to a dicision that i will be buying a Condor 3DA Pack. Again thank you for the help, thats why i love this community!!


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2009)

this may help.

http://www.policemag.com/channel/careers-training/articles/2012/10/readiness-bags.aspx


----------

